# Why did I ask three blondes for directions?



## gpimages (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## John_Olexa (Sep 9, 2008)

HAHAHA Good one. Way to be ready...... Now run for cover! :mrgreen:


----------



## gpimages (Sep 10, 2008)

One of these blondes is my wife the other is a good friend and her daughter, everyone has enjoyed the pic so far except my wife  I think it's time to heed John's advice!


----------

